# Power meters



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

Ive been looking at power meters for the last few weeks and i've decided its either P1's or stages .
My understanding of a power meter is that it will give me a figure to work on . As long as that figure is consistent it doesn't really matter what it is . I understand that the P1's are two power meters but do they just give me a more accurate reading of a figure that's consistent or do they give me something else .
What do the P1s give me over the stages ?


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Oct 2016)

My research into power meters concluded as you did, they all give a figure that you can use consistently.

None of them are as accurate as we'd like them to be.

The one leg vs two leg seems to me to be marketing value.

The P1s give you versatility, so depending on the kind of rider you are, how many bikes you use, if you use hotel fitness bikes etc.


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2016)

If I had the money the P1s would win for me due the versatility :-)


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

I have the same cranks and pedals on both road and tt bikes so swapping a crank over would be easy . I intend to only use it on the tt bike though as i train and race on that . The road bike is for club and social rides .
If the only benefit is being able to swap them onto other bikes then i would rather go for the cheaper stages as it has less moving parts so less likely to fatigue over time .


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2016)

Check out DC Rainmaker, he probably has a review on both.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

HLaB said:


> Check out DC Rainmaker, he probably has a review on both.


I've checked every review going but no one tells you what a power meter actually gives you .


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I've checked every review going but no one tells you what a power meter actually gives you .


You could try asking him, he's usually quick to respond. I think their main advantage is as a pacing tool but I'm no expert.


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I've checked every review going but no one tells you what a power meter actually gives you .



Is that a trick question?


----------



## MistaDee (15 Oct 2016)

The P1's will provide you with left leg and right power along with total power, cadence. In terms of conectivity they support ANT+ as well as bluetooth smart.There are a number of reports of
issues with play in the spindle however others state this only on earlier models. How your supposed to determine an early model is beyond me.
Although its a pedal based system the P1s do not do the cycling dynamic data that Garmin Vectors do.

I know nothing about the stages other than until recently they could not be fitted to carbon cranks.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> Is that a trick question?


Thanks for your input .


----------



## MistaDee (15 Oct 2016)

Before buying a power meter I would advise buying the book

*Training and Racing with a Power Meter, 2nd Ed.*
*Hunter Allen and Andrew Coggan, PhD*

It's a great book and will provide you with an incredible amount of information, its worth the investment


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

MistaDee said:


> The P1's will provide you with left leg and right power along with total power, cadence. In terms of conectivity they support ANT+ as well as bluetooth smart.There are a number of reports of
> issues with play in the spindle however others state this only on earlier models. How your supposed to determine an early model is beyond me.
> Although its a pedal based system the P1s do not do the cycling dynamic data that Garmin Vectors do.
> 
> I know nothing about the stages other than until recently they could not be fitted to carbon cranks.


Stages also gives you ANT+ and Bluetooth . I've also read the negative comments from owners on all PM's . Problem is , only people with problems mention it . Those without problems dont say anything . Plus people that have spent 1k on something and are having problems dont like to mention it .
With Garmin , what are cycling dynamics ? Do they change the number i am supposed to be after or do they give me something else ? Or do i just get the same number but with more information about how they got that number ?


----------



## MistaDee (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> With Garmin , what are cycling dynamics ?



It's just more data, more information

Cycling Dynamics provide feedback to cyclists on their position and pedal form. Cycling Dynamics’ initial advanced metrics include seated/standing position, Power Phase, and Platform Center Offset for a comprehensive picture of how cyclists ride their bikes. With Cycling Dynamics, cyclists, coaches, bike fitters, physical therapists and more can analyze individual data for precise prescriptive actions.







http://garmin.blogs.com/pr/2014/08/...y-cycling-metrics-for-vector-power-meter.html


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Thanks for your input .



No problem. The answer is 'power' by the way. Happy to help.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> No problem. The answer is 'power' by the way. Happy to help.


So you need one number and one number only ?


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> So you need one number and one number only ?


It's a power meter yes? What else would you be expecting it to tell you - tonight's lottery numbers?


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> It's a power meter yes? What else would you be expecting it to tell you - tonight's lottery numbers?


No good to me as i dont gamble or listen to sales bullshit . You are the first person to say i need one number to work with .


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> No good to me as i dont gamble or listen to sales bullshit . You are the first person to say i need one number to work with .


I'm genuinely interested to know - what possible other numbers would you be expecting from a power meter, other than power?


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> I'm genuinely interested to know - what possible other numbers would you be expecting from a power meter, other than power?


You are now asking me a question to the question i asked .


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> You are now asking me a question to the question i asked .


Well, let me help. The only thing you need from a pm is a power number. If you ever come up with a different suggestion, let me know.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> Well, let me help. The only thing you need from a pm is a power number. If you ever come up with a different suggestion, let me know.


 I thought i explained above that i was confused by all the information i had seen . I guess you have not bothered reading that ?


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I thought i explained above that i was confused by all the information i had seen . I guess you have not bothered reading that ?


Saw that. We're going round in circles here. Not sure what else to say really, other than a pm needs to tell you how much power you are making. They will all do that.


----------



## MistaDee (15 Oct 2016)

As not all power meters on the market feature temperature compensation it is important to know if yours does and how to calibrate it as this can drastically impact the accuracy of the data that you receive from it. Most are simple to calibrate and some advise doing so pre ride.
The power produced by a power meter can be quite erratic as is instantaneous reporting as such you want to ensure that you enable some kind of power smoothing on your head unit (Garmin or other device) so that it displays a 3 second average to obtain a true understanding of your performance.

The next steps would be to do some base line testing and set your zone value to work off. The book I advise earlier will provide you with a great deal of information regarding this.

To obtain the maximum benefit from a power meter you need to learn about or employ the services of someone who will crunch the data for you.


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

P1 and Stages both compensate for temp..


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Oct 2016)

MistaDee said:


> Before buying a power meter I would advise buying the book
> 
> *Training and Racing with a Power Meter, 2nd Ed.*
> *Hunter Allen and Andrew Coggan, PhD*
> ...



I don't want to hijack the op's thread but just a quick question. Does this book when helping with training with powermeters compensate for age? just I have set of Zone DPMX power meters on order and wonder if being in my fifties would I follow the same training as a 20yr according to the book.


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> I don't want to hijack the op's thread but just a quick question. Does this book when helping with training with powermeters compensate for age? just I have set of Zone DPMX power meters on order and wonder if being in my fifties would I follow the same training as a 20yr according to the book.


Ive not read the book but power is power regardless of your age. I guess it'll have instructions how to establish your Functional Threshold Power (FTP) and will have training zones based on that.


----------



## Bollo (15 Oct 2016)

To expand on @MistaDee 's answer a little, I think you're asking about the difference between single and dual leg measurement. Crudely, single sided systems like Stages measure your power output from one leg and double it to estimate your total power (you can set an imbalance, but you'd need to know what this is first!). Dual sided systems measure the power independently from each leg. In theory, a dual sided system will account for any imbalance between your legs and hence be more accurate.

Another promoted advantage of dual sided systems is that they often capture where in the pedal stroke you're generating power, although this might only be available for you to look at post ride or by using the manufacturer's compatible computer, as there's no agreed standard for encoding high-frequency power measurements.

Both of the promoted advantages of dual leg systems carry a big "so what?" factor though. Many people will have one leg slightly stronger than the other - it's not an indication that there's anything drastically wrong. In-stroke power looks pretty but again, how is it going to make you a better cyclist?

In terms of which to buy, it's completely up to you and how much money you want to spend. Prices have been dropping as more companies enter the market but this is likely to be offset by the pound going down the toilet. 

DC Rainmaker has just done his yearly review of power meters, which is well worth a read. Linky here.


----------



## S-Express (16 Oct 2016)

Agree with the above. Once you have established which system will be the simplest to transfer between bikes (by swapping pedals, or by swapping NDS crank arm, or if you even need to do any of that) the other considerations are down to consistency, reliability and budget. Strain gauges measure power, they don't measure anything else, so power is the only figure a powermeter will give you. That's not to say you can't combine it with things like HR, cadence etc, depending on what other sensors and head unit you have, but if you are measuring power, then HR becomes largely irrelevant and cadence becomes even more irrelevant than it already is.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Oct 2016)

+cadence. Since you can't have power readings without cadence


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

Just out of curiosity what has the temperature to do with power? Is it something to do with the sensor?

Shaun


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity what has the temperature to do with power? Is it something to do with the sensor?
> 
> Shaun





> Measuring power is simple in a controlled environment, but when you’re out in the elements facing varying climates everything changes. The strain gages used to determine power, whether it be crank based, spider-based, pedal based, etceteras, are highly affected by changes in temperature. If a power meter system does not take into consideration changing temperatures throughout a ride, power will be wildly inaccurate.
> 
> Why do changing temperatures affect power? Strain gages are tiny metallic wires laid across a metal crank, spider, pedal etc. It is the flexing of these wires that measure torque. When these wires heat up or cool down in response to external temperatures they naturally expand and contract. This results in false data.
> 
> Stages Power meters are equipped with ATC – [Active Temperature Compensation]. Different temperatures cause strain gages to expand and contract a specific amount. ATC allows the power meter to compensate for temperature changes that would otherwise affect the strain gages and their ability to accurately measure force. More importantly, Stages ATC auto-adjusts on the fly, without the need to stop pedaling.



And being the owner of a stages, I usually leave my bike outside long enough for my garmin to fix gps (glonass turned off) and lock the front door. Get on and ride with no noticable adverse effects.


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

Thanks 

Shaun


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Oct 2016)

HLaB said:


> Ive not read the book but power is power regardless of your age. I guess it'll have instructions how to establish your Functional Threshold Power (FTP) and will have training zones based on that.


Oh well I have downloded it to my kindle, I am off working in Portugal for a week so will have plenty of time to read and digest it before the meters arrive. Hopefully it'll give me a clue as to why my CX performance was so cack this morning.


----------



## MistaDee (16 Oct 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Oh well I have downloded it to my kindle, I am off working in Portugal for a week so will have plenty of time to read and digest it before the meters arrive.



Its pretty heavy reading, be prepared to go through it a couple of times, but its reknown as the power meter bible.
The author also created the highly regarded training peaks WKO+ power meter analysis software


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Oct 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> And being the owner of a stages, I usually leave my bike outside long enough for my garmin to fix gps (glonass turned off) and lock the front door. Get on and ride with no noticable adverse effects.


Would you upgrade your stages to P1s ? Would you even call it an upgrade ?


----------



## S-Express (16 Oct 2016)

It isn't an upgrade. It's just two different choices of powermeter.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Would you upgrade your stages to P1s ? Would you even call it an upgrade ?


At this time no, I swap the stages between bikes and would want to keep the ability to choose pedal type. I use my winter bike as a cx bike also so want mtb pedals


----------



## MistaDee (16 Oct 2016)

The following URL has some reasonable information regarding purchasing a power meter. I would not say I agree with the article 100% but I think its fair. There are as many opinions as power meters around.

http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/reviews/what-to-know-before-buying-a-power-meter


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Oct 2016)

Still undecided  If Sigma had a stages in stock yesterday then i would be an owner now but having come away empty handed and more time to think i'm back where i started  
What i know for sure is its between stages and P1s . I decided this when building the bike up and buying the groupset .
Stages seems to me like a more robust PM in other words there are less moving parts to go wrong . If its going to give me the same end result it seems like the safer option . But P1's for just a little bit more , i'm just not sure what more they will give me


----------



## S-Express (17 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> But P1's for just a little bit more , i'm just not sure what more they will give me



It gives you a pedal-based meter, rather than a crank arm based meter. It's just two different ways of measuring the same output. Don't over-think it.


----------



## MistaDee (17 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> But P1's for just a little bit more , i'm just not sure what more they will give me


 
I looked at P1's and decided against them for the following reasons.

The cleats are specifically designed for use with P1 pedals although they look very similar to Look cleats they are subtly different. Look cleats do fit the pedals but the fit/engagement is not optimal. Unfortunately the correct cleats are not as widely available as look cleats.

There is an issue with clipping in, the weighting of the pedals means that they don’t always sit in the optimum orientation for this compared to Look and Shimano pedals, which despite being single sided, will naturally sit at angle ideal for cleat insertion. 

The weight, P1 pedals weigh 437g a pair. A pair of Dura-Ace pedals weigh 250g and Garmin Vector pedals and pods hit the scales at 351g so they are pretty beefy
They are beyond fugly.
I ended up with Vectors and also have a Quarq SRAM which im very happy with


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2016)

I bought Bepro. Cheap and get pretty good reviews on DC Rainmaker. Use standard Look cleats which I use anyway. Had them for a few months and they have been fine.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Oct 2016)

Just as an-aside, my Zone DPMX meters fell through, the feckin company went bust 3 days ago . 
However what might be of interest to other people is that I was half regretting ordering them already as they were speedplay specific and would not go on my other bikes so I started searching in desperation for a power meter that would do all 3 of my bikes , ( Road MTB and CX all different pedals different cranks and even a different BB for good measure) and I found the LIMIT power meter which screws into the crank arm where your pedals normally screw in and then you screw the pedal into them. Left hand only, spacer for the right. This of course pushes the pedals out farther but is not supposed to be a problem. I was put off because they were only on Indiegogo, a crowd funding site and I had just lost all my my money on kickstarter. however these guys have actually delivered to people. I managed to get one on e-bay this morning .
They are cheep on Idiegogo at 289USD ( I got it even cheaper) when they go into full production 384USD.
Ok under test they might not be the best and only one side and have already proved to need a new firmware download to sort a problem but can go on ANY bike with standard pedal threads. So if anyone is contemplating might be worth a look. Note there are a couple more on ebay as well.


----------



## stumpy66 (26 Oct 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> I don't want to hijack the op's thread but just a quick question. Does this book when helping with training with powermeters compensate for age? just I have set of Zone DPMX power meters on order and wonder if being in my fifties would I follow the same training as a 20yr according to the book.


@HarryTheDog Your talking about your recovery time etc, if your following a structured plan according to your ftp then it's more about how much training stress you can handle and then how much recovery time you need to be able to do the next session.

Recovery time imo is the main issue as you get older, I'm 50 now and use trainer road, I can still put in the miles, at pace but i might need an extra day to recover before I could do another hard session. Hope that's helpful


----------



## stumpy66 (26 Oct 2016)

@HarryTheDog try Joe Friels Fast after fifty book, lots of good advice in their too


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Oct 2016)

Hi @stumpy66 , recovery time was a subject I was particularly interested in as I believe I do not rest enough, that's the trouble with being a commuter who also races. After just reading *Training and Racing with a Power Meter, 2nd Ed. Hunter Allen and Andrew Coggan, PhD *
I believe I will be able to work it out from each days power results. I also believe I have turned myself into a very quick short distance sprinter by mistake over 10yrs of commuting, ie brilliant strava results ie top or at least top 3 of my age group ( 44-54 and I'm 54) on fairly short sprints , crap race results ie bottom half in over 50's. There are tests in the book I can do to confirm or not confirm that.
Also after reading it I am really going to have to make a decision on what is more important, commuting every day or race results and upping my ability to hold a threshold effort for longer ie longer less often rides with proper structured training. I have tried on my commutes , even though its 23 miles,15 minutes warm up takes a chunk out of it, the longest effort I can do is 4 minutes before something holds me up. ( traffic., junctions, lights etc) . Hopefully I can do something constructive with this LIMIT powermeter, even if its confirm I'll never make a decent racer ever!


----------



## stumpy66 (26 Oct 2016)

You could use the commute as either easier paced recovery or endurance type runs and on other days focus more on threshold/tempo type sessions. The power meter is invaluable when it comes to working at the correct intensity, I rarely look at my heart rate now and just try to stick to the req'd power for that session


----------



## MistaDee (30 Oct 2016)

Limits power meter is notoriously iffy and optimistic at best in terms of data. The ones im aware off are no better than Strava power guestimates. DC rainmaker has done a lot of reporting on the product and company, the comments itself says a lot.

www.dcrainmaker.com/limits-power-accuracy

I would never use limits as the data I've seen is not even consistent.


----------



## Bollo (30 Oct 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Just as an-aside, my Zone DPMX meters fell through, the feckin company went bust 3 days ago .
> However what might be of interest to other people is that I was half regretting ordering them already as they were speedplay specific and would not go on my other bikes so I started searching in desperation for a power meter that would do all 3 of my bikes , ( Road MTB and CX all different pedals different cranks and even a different BB for good measure) and I found the LIMIT power meter which screws into the crank arm where your pedals normally screw in and then you screw the pedal into them. Left hand only, spacer for the right. This of course pushes the pedals out farther but is not supposed to be a problem. I was put off because they were only on Indiegogo, a crowd funding site and I had just lost all my my money on kickstarter. however these guys have actually delivered to people. I managed to get one on e-bay this morning .
> They are cheep on Idiegogo at 289USD ( I got it even cheaper) when they go into full production 384USD.
> Ok under test they might not be the best and only one side and have already proved to need a new firmware download to sort a problem but can go on ANY bike with standard pedal threads. So if anyone is contemplating might be worth a look. Note there are a couple more on ebay as well.


Save your money. All the indications are that limits are garbage and I doubt they'll be around in a years time. Read the indiegogo page comments and the associated Facebook page to get a feel for some of the issues. Not even remotely accurate or reproducible readings, dropouts, battery life measured in hours, questionable build quality, fiddly install and battery caps made of cheese are just some of the complaints about the meters, never mind the invisible support. Also remember that you're not buying anything, you're giving them a gift. There are still many backers from April 2015 waiting for their 'perk'.

If you REALLY want one, quite a few investors are sticking theirs on eBay to try and recoup a few quid.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Nov 2016)

@Bollo I've been away and just got back, I have the LIMITS powermeter which I bought off Ebay, as I said in my post I know the tests indicated it wasn't the best, I had seen the DC rainmaker test but for 199 quid, I thought it worth a bash. I found the install easy ( I have a torque wrench) . I have only used it twice on a short commute so no Idea how consistent it will be. The new pedal position took me 15 minutes to get used to . As long as it gives me consistent readings thats the key. Still got to make sense of the training book though, haven't had time to sort a training programme yet. Going to throw it on my CX for a race this weekend just to see how the power compares to what I can put down on the road. I can't see any other meter that will do my CX,XC or road bike and be transferable in less than 30 mins in one device unless anyone knows of one.


----------



## Bollo (3 Nov 2016)

Good luck HtD, I hope it works out. At least you didn't get stiffed for the full price. I'm in the market for a cost effective power meter for a new TT bike and the current favourite is a 4iiii fitted to the existing crank. $325+p&p is only a little more than the gift required by limits and the technology is more established.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Nov 2016)

Bollo said:


> Good luck HtD, I hope it works out. At least you didn't get stiffed for the full price. I'm in the market for a cost effective power meter for a new TT bike and the current favourite is a 4iiii fitted to the existing crank. $325+p&p is only a little more than the gift required by limits and the technology is more established.


I looked at that but hmmmmmm . Just ordered a stages Ultegra from Germany £520 delivered .


----------



## Bollo (3 Nov 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I looked at that but hmmmmmm . Just ordered a stages Ultegra from Germany £520 delivered .


I bought a Dura Ace Stages for just under £600 from the Netherlands at the start of the year. I'm very pleased with it and if I didn't have watch the pennies a little I'd get the Ultegra version for the TT bike. I'm slightly lairy about sending the crank to Canada, but DC Rainmaker rated the 4iiii highly in his last PM review, which tipped the balance for me.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> @Bollo I've been away and just got back, I have the LIMITS powermeter which I bought off Ebay, as I said in my post I know the tests indicated it wasn't the best, I had seen the DC rainmaker test but for 199 quid, I thought it worth a bash. I found the install easy ( I have a torque wrench) . I have only used it twice on a short commute so no Idea how consistent it will be. The new pedal position took me 15 minutes to get used to . As long as it gives me consistent readings thats the key. Still got to make sense of the training book though, haven't had time to sort a training programme yet. Going to throw it on my CX for a race this weekend just to see how the power compares to what I can put down on the road. I can't see any other meter that will do my CX,XC or road bike and be transferable in less than 30 mins in one device unless anyone knows of one.


If the batteries are old Limits gives pretty wild readings and my first few sets of SR44 batteries were pretty poor (I made the mistake of buying cheap duracell batteries, 'there duracell, they must be OK' only to find when the arrived they exp 2017, so were near the end of their life). With good batteries touch wood its been giving what I/ my coach expect. There are others on the market that are transferable (pedal based) but they cost more and restrict you to Look Keos (Beone Pro, Garmin Vector and Powertap). You can take apart the vectors and 6800 pedals and put them together to have shimano. I wouldn't believe everything you read though, although limits aren't the best in correspondence (not immediate), they replied to me the few times I have contacted them in a couple of days.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Nov 2016)

stumpy66 said:


> You could use the commute as either easier paced recovery or endurance type runs and on other days focus more on threshold/tempo type sessions. The power meter is invaluable when it comes to working at the correct intensity, I rarely look at my heart rate now and just try to stick to the req'd power for that session


After gathering data from commutes/races and a FTP test I realise my commutes are terrible training and have turned me into a one trick pony ( 5 second sprinter) 
I seem to have been a lazy git on my commute ( 60% in recovery,zone 1 but 16%in neuromuscular zone 7, rest done in other zones) so I am following your advice,cut my commute days and when I do commute they are now done in active recovery mode with the other days hard training on the turbo. Also I am so bitten by the power meter bug so I have bought a powertap C1 chainring meter ( I got 50% discount) . The LIMITS meter I am finding needs re-calibrating every 15 minutes and is effected by temperature by a silly amount. Leaving it on the CX and XC bike for races.


----------



## stumpy66 (16 Nov 2016)

Glad to have been some help. I too have the PowerTap c1, well done on the discount- can I ask where?

I use TrainerRoad which I have found to really focus my cycling and saw a steady increase in my ftp by following a structured plan


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Nov 2016)

@stumpy66 I got the discount because I backed the zone dpmx powermeters on kickstarter and the company went bust. The guys from Powertap heard about it and were really nice and offered all the poor mugs like myself who lost money a discount.I sold my track bike on ebay this week so I ordered them yesterday, arrived today, result!. I will compare it to the LIMITS if I ever get my garmin 1000 fixed as I could run both together. ( got a working 800, my 1000 is off to Garmin tomorrow for a exchange unit, bloody thing filled with water)
Still digesting the training with power book to come up with a plan,( re-writing it myself compacting the info I want ) I have nicked one of the cyclocross plans for the moment.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Nov 2016)

A couple of people I occasionally ride with have Stages Power meters. They tell me that the readings are actually based on live performance factors, and although they find having a set of numbers, that are recorded over the whole ride, and can be used to generate a plot of Power fluctuation over the course of the ride, they find that the actual data can be a bit of a random number generation excersise. They tell me that the P 1 type of power meters add the ability to measure how you distribute the power you are generating between your left and right legs, so that adds a useful function. One of the guys has had problems with the Stages power meter chewing through battery charge, and is in the process of getting it sorted by the manufacturer at present, as this shouldn't happen.


----------



## S-Express (24 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> They tell me that the P 1 type of power meters add the ability to measure how you distribute the power you are generating between your left and right legs, so that adds a useful function



Not actually as useful as it sounds..


----------

